# River Fal from Google Earth.



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

Have just had a look at the River Fal from Google and noticed on the Tolverne site of the moorings, there is a large cargo ship, with a smaller one tied alongside.
To the stern of these two is another ship that looks to be half submerged, just the for deck and the bows showing color above the water, looks to be a ship about four thousand tons.

_It's probably sitting on some of my fishing hooks I lost up there when I was on the Laid up BP Tankers.
_
Does anybody have the name of the ship or some history behind this ?

Old Janner.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi just had a quick magic carpet ride on Google Earth to see what you mentioned, most strange ! She certainly looks half sunk which surely must have caused comment somewhere ! I did notice that she is the sister ship of the smaller one tied up alongside the big one. The heli deck aft on both suggest some sort of research or standby ships maybe ?

Mike


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The vessel appear's to be the MV Windsor Castle which I believe was a former Irish Bouy/Lighthouse? mtce vessel, it also appears to be a shadow across her Stern.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

unknown ship (under cloudshadow),TAMAMINA (ex.CRESTBANK) together with WINDSOR CASTLE (Bamfords Boat)


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

chadburn said:


> The vessel appear's to be the MV Windsor Castle which I believe was a former Irish Bouy/Lighthouse? mtce vessel, it also appears to be a shadow across her Stern.


Have just had another look, I would doubt the cloud shaddow as you will note the Mooring ropes and the Bouy are seen to be under water.

The ripples on the surface tend to give the Impression of sunlight reflection.

Peronally I think the stern is on the bottom its not very deep at this part and at low springs the ships in this part sit in the mud.

Does anybody know if plans are in place to remove the ship, repair and refloat ?

Old Janner.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Old Janner said:


> Have just had another look, I would doubt the cloud shaddow as you will note the Mooring ropes and the Bouy are seen to be under water.
> 
> The ripples on the surface tend to give the Impression of sunlight reflection.
> 
> ...


Got to say I am of the same opinion as yo OJ, it just doesn't look like cloud. Surely there is some member of SN down that neck of the woods that could settle this ? (Thumb)

Mike


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Telephone the 'Smugglers Cottage' 01872580309 (its just outside the front door) Its dout full that the bouy and the ship would have sunk together.If it was half sunk then how dose it cast a full lenght shadow on the water.(photo.taken before 2006)


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I suspect it is where the photos have been stitched to make the panorama


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Neil Mant said:


> View attachment 33287


There's a dinghy of some sort to the south that also looks submerged, so that might be a clue ?

Mike


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

The half sunk ship looks very much like it's another photo of the Windsor Castle and it's sloppy work by who ever stitched the photos together.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Tommy Kirkpatrick said:


> The half sunk ship looks very much like it's another photo of the Windsor Castle and it's sloppy work by who ever stitched the photos together.


If so, how did he/she manage to reverse the image and put it at a totally different angle ? Don't think we will ever get a solid answer ?


----------

